# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Question about purchasing a camera.

## sur3fir3

I want to purchase a camera that is better than my Cell phone, the S9+.  How much would I have to spend to do this?  Can I do it for less than $400?

I'm sorry if this is the wrong spot for this, but I couldn't really figure out where this would go.  I just see a lot of you guys taking good photos, and it seems like my phone is just not up to par.

Thanks

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

Generally for a standard professional level camera, the body is $500 alone and with ONE lens it can reach $1000 easily. Cameras are really expensive and thats why everyone doesnt walk around with a camera. Instead of buying a new camera since the S9 has a pretty decent camera, try teaching yourself good photo composition and play with lighting. Just my two cents 

*edit, you could also buy an old or used camera and depending on the model, itll be better than your phone. If you thinking of really buying one, I recommend the Canon EOS T3i Rebel, its older but takes really nice photos and it pretty easy to use. I also recommend getting a 35 mm lens (or something a LITTLE longer) because I dont think youll need distance shots lmao

Also in the off topic cafe, theres an art sub forum and if you look in there, theres another sub forum for photography

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2019),_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

But I really recommend learning composition instead of buying a new expensive camera, its a lot of money. Phone cameras work best in natural light so use that to your advantage

I couldnt add this into my other post cause I edited it too many times

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-08-2019),_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

OK, thanks for the advice.  Would a photography for dummies book be ok?  or do I need like a college level book to help me out?

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I want to purchase a camera that is better than my Cell phone, the S9+.  How much would I have to spend to do this?  Can I do it for less than $400?
> 
> I'm sorry if this is the wrong spot for this, but I couldn't really figure out where this would go.  I just see a lot of you guys taking good photos, and it seems like my phone is just not up to par.
> 
> Thanks



Great question. I've been contemplating buying a "decent" camera and stepping up my photography game.  I'm definitely gonna be on a budget when the time comes, so thanks for asking on here. 







> Generally for a standard professional level camera, the body is $500 alone and with ONE lens it can reach $1000 easily. Cameras are really expensive and thats why everyone doesnt walk around with a camera. Instead of buying a new camera since the S9 has a pretty decent camera, try teaching yourself good photo composition and play with lighting. Just my two cents 
> 
> *edit, you could also buy an old or used camera and depending on the model, itll be better than your phone. If you thinking of really buying one, I recommend the Canon EOS T3i Rebel, its older but takes really nice photos and it pretty easy to use. I also recommend getting a 35 mm lens (or something a LITTLE longer) because I dont think youll need distance shots lmao
> 
> Also in the off topic cafe, theres an art sub forum and if you look in there, theres another sub forum for photography





> But I really recommend learning composition instead of buying a new expensive camera, its a lot of money. Phone cameras work best in natural light so use that to your advantage
> 
> I couldnt add this into my other post cause I edited it too many times


Thanks for the helpful reply. I've been looking online a little here and there for a used camera.  I'm thinking if I spend a few hundred bucks on a camera it will at LEAST be much better than my camera phone. 
I recently got a new phone and I don't like the camera at all. I've been playing with it a bit and like you mentioned, natural light photos are the only ones that come out decent. In natural light I'm still lucky if 1/5 of the pics are even worth saving. With the flash on I'm lucky if 1/10 are worth saving. 
It makes me glad I'm not using a roll of film and dropping it off to be delivered. I'd have 2-3 decent pics and the rest would be crappy, blurred messes. 

Now I've never had any photography training, but I think I'm a pretty good amateur photog...so I'm thinking I would really enjoy working with a decent camera. Taking nature photos could be a fun hobby for me.

----------

_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> OK, thanks for the advice.  Would a photography for dummies book be ok?  or do I need like a college level book to help me out?


Oh no no haha, look up photo composition for beginners and that should help. Photography for dummies would be super helpful tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2019),_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> In natural light I'm still lucky if 1/5 of the pics are even worth saving. With the flash on I'm lucky if 1/10 are worth saving. 
> It makes me glad I'm not using a roll of film and dropping it off to be delivered. I'd have 2-3 decent pics and the rest would be crappy, blurred messes.


If you can, look for shutter speed (idk if phones allow for this level complexity) and make it higher, preferably 300-900 FPS. If you cant, nature photography is a great idea. Another tip for snakes in particular is to put a ceramic bowl (big enough to fit around the snake) in the fridge and then put it over the snake, it cools them down and slowed them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2019),_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> If you can, look for shutter speed (idk if phones allow for this level complexity) and make it higher, preferably 300-900 FPS. If you cant, nature photography is a great idea. Another tip for snakes in particular is to put a ceramic bowl (big enough to fit around the snake) in the fridge and then put it over the snake, it cools them down and slowed them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much!!!

----------

_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

I cant take outdoor pics with my snakes.  Its 110F out here.  it doesn't get below 90 until right before the sun goes down.  Can I setup lights in the house to try to make the photos better?

----------

tickyyy (07-08-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> I cant take outdoor pics with my snakes.  Its 110F out here.  it doesn't get below 90 until right before the sun goes down.  Can I setup lights in the house to try to make the photos better?


Yes that works too, try more cool lights as that is closer to natural light. Try looking up photography light box basics and you should look up diy light box. Trust me this will make your photos look more professional with just your phone
 https://youtu.be/qcjbEdGUwcA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

https://youtu.be/T6fnHEvLyAE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-08-2019),_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

THANK YOU!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

tickyyy (07-08-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No problem I enjoy helping people, I have plenty more tips if you need them. Just reply to this thread (so everyone gets them too) or just PM me! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

Ok will do. I added this thread to my subscribed threads

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

> Ok will do. I added this thread to my subscribed threads
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I should too lmao, maybe this thread will attract better photographers too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_sur3fir3_ (07-08-2019)

----------

